# HARD STARTING - Ford 2110



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

I have an 88 Ford 2110 with only 1100 hours on it. 

It's always taken what I think is too long for the glow plug to get hot, and when it's COLD out *never below freezing* it's really takes a long time to get hot.

Do you think maybe it needs a new glow plug?

BTW, in case they make'm any differently, this is a 45HP Diesel 4WD, so I haven't changed the plugs, carburetor or the distributor. Only the muffler bearings 2funny.

Any suggestions appreciated.

Regards,

Jim
Cold and windy in the NM deserts


----------



## hartleymead (Sep 27, 2012)

*Ford 2100*

Hello Jim,
I am new today. I have a 2110 that might be early 80's. Last month I removed a tool from the 3PH and pulled forward, stopped and parked. Returned recently only to get the tractor into first first gear. I can manage to slip it into first reverse. If I leave the transmission in first and clutch I can not get any other gear. Forget trying to shift into a higher transmission gear. 
BTW the knob on the stick shift does not remove easily and the boot is glued to the plastic housing.

Any thoughts

Hartley


----------



## TractorTech (May 2, 2010)

Jim,

I have to assume that the glow plug coil on the dash glows after 30-60 seconds. If so, then one or more of your glow plugs is probably bad. To determine which one, you need to remove the connector strip on all four glow plugs. Take an ohm meter to measure the resistance of each glow plug by grounding one lead on the head and put the other lead on the connector of the glow plug. If there is no resistance or if the plug shows a 100% connection (as if you touched the leads of the meter together), then that plug is bad. 
I don't have the resistance value in front of me, but it is easy to determine by comparing all of the plugs to each other as you will have other plugs that are good and will show a nominal resistance.


----------



## allen_1_2002 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm having a similar issue with my glow plugs. The glow plug coil is heating up hot enough o burn your finger, but not hot enough to glow. I took one of the glow plugs out, and tried grounding it with the cord hooked up to see if it would glow hot. Same thing, hot enough to burn your finger, but not hot enough to glow red. When I took it to NAPA to replace it earlier, it glowed red within 10 seconds of being wired directly to a battery off their shelf. I'm stumped and don't have a clue what to do from here. I need to get it working ASAP though before I wear out my starter making it turn over this cold motor.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello Allen,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

You don't mention which model you have. Shibaura (Japan) built Ford tractors have a reputation for being difficult cold weather starters, so your glow plugs have to be in top condition. 

Do you have a volt-ohmmeter? If not, get one and learn how to use it. It's pretty simple, and you'll use it many times with electrical circuit problems. 

You are not getting full power to your glow plugs, or it would glow under test. Clean to bare metal and check all connections from the battery (including grounds) to the glow plugs. Also check the battery cables for internal corrosion which limits power conductivity. Use your ohmmeter to measure cable and wire resistance, on the most sensitive scale.

The glow plugs should measure about one (1) ohm. If a plug measures zero ohms, it is shorted and is no good. To measure each plug, remove the buss bar and measure each to ground individually. 

You may have a burned contact in the key switch. Check voltage to the buss bar while preheating. 

Make sure there is nothing on the buss bar shorting it to ground. 

Give us some feedback on how it's going...


----------



## allen_1_2002 (Apr 27, 2014)

I took all the glow plugs out and checked them. I'm not sure what I did when I was messing with it, but I wiggled the right wire and everything is working now. The tractor is starting much better. My glow plug indicator is still not glowing red hot, but it does get warm. We'll see this fall how it does starting on a cold morning.


----------

